# Dimensions on Co2 Tanks with Regulators 5lb/2.5lb



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

I'm trying to figure out what I can fit in my cabinet. If you guys have a 5lb or a 2.5lb can you guys please measure the height of the tank including the regulator? I've found some measurements for the tank itself, but I don't know how big a regulator is in real life.

thanks!


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Man here you go again.  Here is mine in a cabinet...










Here you go. Click on the pic.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Catalina-CO2-CO...40:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ebayphotohosting


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

Down_Shift said:


> I'm trying to figure out what I can fit in my cabinet. If you guys have a 5lb or a 2.5lb can you guys please measure the height of the tank including the regulator? I've found some measurements for the tank itself, but I don't know how big a regulator is in real life.
> 
> thanks!


The regulator can be mounted either horizontal, vertical, upside down and anything in between. It will work the same. If you have a bubble counter placed on the regulator, the bubble counter needs to be in a vertical position.

My 5# cylinder with a regulator and a bubble counter in the vertical position is 20" tall. If the regulator was mounted in a horizontal position, it would be 18¼" tall.


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

Wow.. good call on the regulator being vertical or horizontal. Didn't know that.

Thanks guys. Looks like i'll fit a 2.5lb.


----------

